# Thin spicy tomato sauce question



## cablecar (Aug 2, 2007)

I had this wonderful pasta dish in a restaurant that closed, so I can't ever have the dish again or ask how to make it. I was wondering if anyone could help me diagnose the sauce.

Basically, it was very thin, but I believe tomato based (almost like it was some type of oil or wine mixed with the tomato) It was also spicy (that may have been from the sausage). The rest of the dish was rigatoni, sausage, bell peppers, olives, and mushrooms. Any idea how to make the dish or just what type of sauce it is so I can attempt to recreate it? Thanks!

_Note: I put this in another forum originally but also put it here because I felt it would fit better. Thanks!_


----------



## *amy* (Aug 2, 2007)

cablecar said:
			
		

> I had this wonderful pasta dish in a restaurant that closed, so I can't ever have the dish again or ask how to make it. I was wondering if anyone could help me diagnose the sauce.
> 
> Basically, it was very thin, but I believe tomato based (almost like it was some type of oil or wine mixed with the tomato) It was also spicy (that may have been from the sausage). The rest of the dish was rigatoni, sausage, bell peppers, olives, and mushrooms. Any idea how to make the dish or just what type of sauce it is so I can attempt to recreate it? Thanks!
> 
> _Note: I put this in another forum originally but also put it here because I felt it would fit better. Thanks!_


 
First thing that came to my mind is a no-cook fresh tomato sauce - which is not actually a sauce I use for pasta.  Dice up some fresh tomatoes, with garlic, evoo and red wine vinegar. Add diced onions and any fresh herbs you prefer - basil, oregano, s&p; then mix the fresh tomato mixture with your cooked ingredients - sausage, rigatoni, mushrooms, peppers & olives. Sprinkle with freshly grated Parmesan, if you desire.  Sounds yum.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------

